# My 3x3 BLD Edge Cycles (DF Buffer)



## riffz (Dec 6, 2010)

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AuQyS2mqoMAMdHFkbmF5Vm5sSFUzM2dtQzRLLXRHaWc&hl=en

Cycles are written in Speffz notation, always starting from DF. So the cycle CF would represent DF->UF->LF.

I hope this will be a helpful resource for those who wish to transition slowly from M2 to 3-cycle without changing buffers.

Please contribute! I still have a few algs I haven't added in yet, and there are some blanks where I couldn't find an alg I was happy with. I will update the list whenever I make a change to it.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 6, 2010)

Yey, Speffz in use ^_^


----------



## Henrik (Dec 6, 2010)

Very nice 

You got an error at your M targets all of a sudden you call them D  starting from MP/"DP" I think the algs are fine just the naming in that group. 

Too bad I have to move the letters arround since im using FD as buffer


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 6, 2010)

This can be really useful for people who just want to learn cycles for when the first edge is in the M-slice!
Like all of those nasty FU cases. Thanks!


----------



## riffz (Dec 6, 2010)

Henrik said:


> You got an error at your M targets all of a sudden you call them D  starting from MP/"DP" I think the algs are fine just the naming in that group.


 
Oops! Fixed. D is the name of that sticker in my lettering scheme.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks - this will be VERY useful - I intend to go through and fix all of my bad edge cases as soon as I finish getting comfortable with BH wings (which will probably be a few more weeks).


----------



## riffz (Dec 6, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thanks - this will be VERY useful - I intend to go through and fix all of my bad edge cases as soon as I finish getting comfortable with BH wings (which will probably be a few more weeks).


 
Most of these algs will work with wings if you just replace the Ms with l/r. It might be a good idea to go through these before you finish learning/practicing wings.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## riffz (Dec 18, 2010)

EDIT: nvm. Sorry for the pointless bump.


----------



## Escher (Dec 18, 2010)

Wasn't useless - I didn't see this before, I can compare them to my crappy ones


----------



## riffz (Dec 18, 2010)

Escher said:


> Wasn't useless - I didn't see this before, I can compare them to my crappy ones


 
I didn't think you did BLD.


----------



## Escher (Dec 18, 2010)

riffz said:


> I didn't think you did BLD.



Not really, I just learn BLD methods all the time and I've been slowly learning bits and pieces for freestyle (DF and UBL buffer) since the summer. I think I do it so that when I actually can be bothered to practice it won't take long to get fast


----------

